# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Any point in insulating a pergola roof and ceiling?

## kws77

Hi all, We have a new timber pergola with corrugated iron roof approx 38m2 and are wanting to put a ceiling in it. Does anyone have any opinion or experience on whether or not fitting insulation in the ceiling has any benefit considering it is such an open area? Ideally Im wanting to try and reduce the amount of radiant heat coming through the roof. Any thoughts, ideas and possible product suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks<O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:

----------


## Ronaldo451

I am only speculating, but...... 
Insulation obviously won't help keep unenclosed areas warm/cool and I expect would not provide any additional protection from the downward radiant heat of the steel roof if you are going to have a ceiling in between anyway as that would be a fairly effective barrier in itself.

----------


## rod1949

As you have said "the radiant heat".  Yes the insulation will dramatically reduce the radiant heat, so yes install insulation cause you will always wonder and regret it if you don't. 
Its easy enough to test... get and place some insulation and stand under both the insulated and non-insulated areas, you will soon know.

----------


## rrobor

It will keep the swallows cooler in summer, other than that if you have a ceiling of cement sheet there will be no difference, how can there be, its an open space subject to any breeze

----------


## Gravy258

some sarking under the roof will do the job, either double side or foil facing up, or concertina foil batts, , has to be 100% coverage. 
Gravy

----------


## GraemeCook

> It will keep the swallows cooler in summer, other than that if you have a ceiling of cement sheet there will be no difference, how can there be, its an open space subject to any breeze

  
Not completely true. 
While the roof insulation is keeping the swallows cool, the greatly reduced radiant heat will also keep the humans cooler.   They will then enjoy the side breezes more. http://www.insulation.com.au/content..._DS_Sisalation Tile Roof Extra Heavy Duty (469) Super(2).pdf
Sisalation is a much better insulant than cement sheet. 
Cheers  
Graeme

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Exactly as Graham says ...the radiant heat is a very real issue especially if you are considering opaque type roofing. The other issue is of course sound. If the noise of rain on a tin roof drives you to dispair then insulation will really help. 
Actually I would suggest that sound proofing is more important than thermal insulating with custom orb in a verandah situation.

----------


## rod1949

As the custom orb is already installed it would be better now to install insulation batts - the thickest that will fit - which will provide some sound deadening.

----------


## GraemeCook

> As the custom orb is already installed it would be better now to install insulation batts - the thickest that will fit - which will provide some sound deadening.

  
The most cost effective insulation to stop radiant heat is double sided reflective foil. www.yourhome.gov.au/technical/fs47.html 
Sound insulation is very different from heat insulation and sound insulation material usually incorporates layers of a very dense material such as lead.  Cramming the available space with thermal batts would be a fairly expensive way of making a rather minor sound reduction.   The Bradford website publishes both the sound and thermal insulation ratings for their products.  Quite informative. http://www.bradfordinsulation.com.au...18067bbc70.pdf 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Bloss

I am with Graeme on this one - foil installed as per specs is the go, but I have also bunged batts & foil in this type of situation and as they are cheap as chips (especially if you go to ebay) and the added batts do make a difference (and I have measured temps under two almost identical installs (in fact in the two sides of duplex dwellings). But adding batts cost more of course.

----------

